# Best English/Western Equitation



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope we can enter the same horse in more than one class :lol:
*
Class 17: Walk Horse









Class 18: Jog Horse









Class 29: Western Horse Model
*


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for entering Chevy! And yes, you can enter with the same horse!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Hope I do this right!

Class 1:
Walk horse/pony









Class 27:
English Horse Model (14.2 and over)









Class 29:
Western Horse Model (14.2 and over)


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for entering word! I love that last picture, he looks like a horse I almost got, haha.

PLEASE ENTER! Deadline will be when I feel like I have gotten enough entries.


----------



## Madyson (Aug 27, 2009)

Class Number 11, pleasee.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Different Horse Shows, Different Horses, Some of these photos are pretty old lol

Class 1









Class 2









Class 3









Class 4









Class 6









Class 9










Class 10










Class 11
I did buy this picture.. I'm just too lazy to scan it









Class 12










Class 16





Class 27









Class 28


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Class 2...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Class 13


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

*(English) On the Flat*​Class 1:
Walk horse/pony










Class 2:
Trot horse/pony











*(English/Western) Horse Model*​ 
Class 27:
English Horse Model (14.2 and over)​ 








(my niece is riding him in this pic)


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Class 1:











Class 2: 










Class 3:










Class 4: 










Class 8:










Class 9:










Class 10:










Class 11:










Class 27:


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Class 22:









Class 29:










Class 23:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

class 13


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey guys! Yes, this contest is still on. I am just waiting for a few more entries!

Please enter people!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll have to go find some..........


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Class 2:









Class 18:









Class 28:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i will deff enter please dont close contesjust yet, pics might be on tomorrow


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey ill Enter!!! .. Here it goes...
Class 10:
by the way , the back jump is no bigger then 2ft 3 








class 14:








class16:
sorry but you will have to click on the link to view the video
 click on here for video!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

bumpppp.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Class 3:









Class 4:









Class 9:









Class 10:


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

The contest will be open until Dec. 31st. I will be closing it that day and will hopefully have results up by the 1st! =]

Get those entries in everyone!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

eventerwannabe said:


> The contest will be open until Dec. 31st. I will be closing it that day and will hopefully have results up by the 1st! =]
> 
> Get those entries in everyone!


results?


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry about not posting any results guys! I have been super super busy and havent even really been home. I will try and get them up as soon as possible! =]


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

good luck to everyone


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

eventerwannabe said:


> Sorry about not posting any results guys! I have been super super busy and havent even really been home. I will try and get them up as soon as possible! =]


I hate busy time sometimes >.< Can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Ahhh, im trying everyone! So, so, so sorry!!!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry don't want to be a Sourpuss but any results?


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Aw darn I wish I found this sooner!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

kmdstar said:


> Aw darn I wish I found this sooner!


haha same here! I'm exiced about seeing the results!  sorry I know I am a pest but I wanna see if I am any good at this online judging stuff hehe.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

*Results!*

*(English) On the Flat*​*Class 1:
Walk horse/pony*

1st: Void
2nd: blush
3rd: Lobelia Overhill
4th: Wordstoasong

*Class 2:
Trot horse/pony
*
1st: blush
2nd: Void
3rd: Angelhorsegirl
4th: JustLeaveIt2Mia
5th: Lobelia Overhill

*Class 3:
Canter horse/pony*

1st: blush 
2nd: Void 
3rd: Rio’s Kabam 

*Class 4:
Hand Gallop horse/pony*

1st: blush
2nd: Void
3rd: Lobelia Overhill
4th: Rio’s Kabam

*Class 5:
Gallop horse/pony*

_NO ENTIES_

*(English) Over Fences*​
*Class 6:
Small Cross Rail horse/pony (18" and under)*

1st: Void

*Class 7:
Large Cross Rail horse/pony (2' and over)*​ 
_NO ENTRIES_

*Class 8:
Vertical horse/pony (18" and under)*​ 
1st: blush

*Class 9:
Vertical horse/pony (2'-2'3)*​ 
1st: Void
2nd: blush
3rd: Rio’s Kabam

*Class 10:
Vertical horse/pony (2'6-2'9)*​ 
1st: Void
2nd: blush
3rd: Rio’s Kabam 
4th: jackieebitu

*Class 11:
Vertical horse/pony (3'-3'3)*​ 
1st: Void
2nd: Madyson
3rd: blush 

*Class 12:
Vertical horse/pony (3'6-3'9)*​ 
1st: Void
*Class 13:
Vertical horse/pony (4' and over)*​ 
1st: Allison Finch

*Class 14:
Cross Country horse/pony (Any height)*​ 
1st: jackieebitu

*Class 15:
Free Lunging horse/pony (Any height)*​_NO ENTRIES_

*Class 16:
Best Jumping Video horse/pony (Any height)*

1st: Void
2nd: jackieebitu​
*(Western) On the Flat*​
*Class 17:
Walk horse/pony*​ 
1st: ChevyPrincess

*Class 18:
Jog horse/pony*​ 
1st: JustLeaveIt2Mia
2nd: ChevyPrincess

*Class 19:
Lope horse/pony*​ 
_NO ENTRIES_

*Class 20:
Gallop horse/pony*​ 
_NO ENTRIES_

*Class 21:
Reining horse/pony*​ 
NO ENTRIES

*(Western) Gaming*​
*Class 22:
Barrel Racing horse/pony*​ 
1st: Domino13011

*Class 23:
Pole Bending horse/pony*​ 
NO ENTRIES
*Class 24:
Speed Barrels horse/pony*​ 
NO ENTRIES

*Class 25:
Key Hole horse/pony*​ 
NO ENTRIES

*Class 26:
Cal Stakes horse/pony*​ 
NO ENTRIES
*(English/Western) Horse Model*​
*Class 27:
English Horse Model (14.2 and over)*​ 
1st: Void 9.5
2nd: Blush 8
3rd: Wordstoasong
4th: Lobelia Overhill

*Class 28:
English Pony Model (14.1 and under)*​ 
1st: Void
2nd: JustLeaveIt2Mia

*Class 29:
Western Horse Model (14.2 and over)*

1st: Wordstoasong
2nd: ChevyPrincess​*
**Class 30:
Western Pony Model (14.1 and under)*​ 
_NO ENTRIES_

*Dressage
*​*Class 31:
Into
*​_NO ENTRIES_

*Class 32:
Training
*​_NO ENTRIES_
*Class 33:
1st Level

*_NO ENTRIES_

*Class 34:
2nd Level*

_NO ENTRIES_​*PM WITH ANY QUESTIONS! *

*THERE WILL BE CHAMPION AND RESERVE REWARDS, I WILL ADD UP POINTS TOMORROW. =]*​


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow. awesome results. thanks for running this contest.


----------

